# Stud book number????



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

hi hope someone can help me?

what class do you have to be in to get a stud book number? and what do you have to recieve??? a 1st, 2nd or 3rd? For a basset hound


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It varies from breed to breed. In whippets we get stud book numbers for 1st, 2nd and 3rd in limit and open but with my greyhounds I think you have to win open I'm not sure about 2nd and 3rd or win the CC or reserve CC.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just got this from the KC site It looks like you need to be 1st or 2nd in open or 1st in limit.

2009 Stud Book Bands

03-Jul-09

The following listing is the confirmed Stud Book Bands for 2009.

Please note that Challenge Certificates, Reserve Challenge Certificates and Junior Warrants qualify in ALL BANDS in addition to the class awards as listed:

This list supersedes that published in the January 2008 Kennel Gazette.

Please note that a Stud Book Number qualifies a dog for Crufts. For a copy of the full Crufts qualifications, please telephone 0844 463 3980.

BAND A - 1ST OPEN CLASS

HOUND GROUP: Basenji, Basset Fauve De Bretagne, Basset Griffon Vendeen (Grand), Basset Griffon Vendeen (Petit), Bloodhound, Finnish Spitz, Greyhound, Ibizan Hound, Otterhound, Pharaoh Hound.

GUNDOG GROUP: Brittany, German Wirehaired Pointer, Retriever (Chesapeake Bay), Spaniel (Field) (from Band B), Spaniel (Irish Water), Spaniel (Sussex).

TERRIER GROUP: Australian Terrier, Bull Terrier (Miniature), Dandie Dinmont Terrier, Fox Terrier (Smooth) (from Band B), Fox Terrier (Wire), Glen of Imaal Terrier, Irish Terrier, Kerry Blue Terrier, Lakeland Terrier, Manchester Terrier, Norwich Terrier, Sealyham Terrier, Skye Terrier, Welsh Terrier.

UTILITY GROUP: Japanese Spitz, Schipperke, Schnauzer.

PASTORAL GROUP: Australian Cattle Dog, Belgian Shepherd Dog (Malinois), Briard (from Band B), Collie (Smooth), Hungarian Puli, Maremma Sheepdog, Norwegian Buhund, Polish Lowland Sheepdog, Swedish Vallhund, Welsh Corgi (Cardigan).

WORKING GROUP: Bouvier Des Flandres, Giant Schnauzer, Portuguese Water Dog.

TOY GROUP: English Toy Terrier, Maltese.

BAND B - 1ST/2ND OPEN CLASS

HOUND GROUP: Borzoi, Dachshund (Long Haired), Dachshund (Smooth Haired), Dachshund (Wire Haired), Norwegian Elkhound, Saluki.

GUNDOG GROUP: Irish Red & White Setter, Large Munsterlander, Retriever (Curly Coated), Spaniel (Clumber).

TERRIER GROUP: Airedale Terrier, Bedlington Terrier, Parson Russell Terrier, Scottish Terrier.

UTILITY GROUP: Akita (from Band C), Boston Terrier, Chow Chow, German Spitz (Klein), German Spitz (Mittel), Japanese Shiba Inu, Keeshond, Poodle (Miniature), Shar Pei.

PASTORAL GROUP: Belgian Shepherd Dog (Groenendael), Belgian Shepherd Dog (Tervueren), Lancashire Heeler, Old English Sheepdog.

WORKING GROUP: Mastiff, St. Bernard.

TOY GROUP: Affenpinscher (from Band C), Griffon Bruxellois, Italian Greyhound, Lowchen (from Band A), Yorkshire Terrier.

BAND C - 1ST/2ND OPEN CLASS & 1ST LIMIT CLASS

HOUND GROUP: Basset Hound, Dachshund (Miniature Smooth Haired), Dachshund (Miniature Wire Haired), Deerhound, Irish Wolfhound.

GUNDOG GROUP: Hungarian Vizsla, Italian Spinone, Spaniel (American Cocker).

TERRIER GROUP: Bull Terrier, Cairn Terrier, Norfolk Terrier (from Band A), Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier, West Highland White Terrier.

UTILITY GROUP: French Bulldog, Poodle (Standard), Poodle (Toy), Tibetan Spaniel, Tibetan Terrier.

PASTORAL GROUP: Australian Shepherd Dog, Pyrenean Mountain Dog, Samoyed, Welsh Corgi (Pembroke).

WORKING GROUP: Bullmastiff.

TOY GROUP: Bichon Frise, Chihuahua (Smooth Coat), Chinese Crested, Japanese Chin, King Charles Spaniel, Miniature Pinscher, Pekingese, Pomeranian.

BAND D - 1ST/2ND/3RD OPEN CLASS & 1ST LIMIT CLASS

HOUND GROUP: Afghan Hound, Beagle, Dachshund (Miniature Long Haired), Rhodesian Ridgeback.

GUNDOG GROUP: English Setter, German Shorthaired Pointer, Gordon Setter, Pointer, Spaniel (English Springer), Spaniel (Welsh Springer), Weimaraner.

TERRIER GROUP:

UTILITY GROUP: Bulldog, Dalmatian, Lhasa Apso, Miniature Schnauzer, Shih Tzu.

PASTORAL GROUP: Collie (Rough), German Shepherd Dog.

WORKING GROUP: Alaskan Malamute, Bernese Mountain Dog, Leonberger, Newfoundland, Siberian Husky.

TOY GROUP: Chihuahua (Long Coat) (from Band C), Pug.

BAND E - 1ST/2ND/3RD OPEN CLASS OR LIMIT CLASS

HOUND GROUP: Whippet.

GUNDOG GROUP: Irish Setter, Retriever (Flat Coated), Retriever (Golden), Retriever (Labrador), Spaniel (Cocker).

TERRIER GROUP: Border Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

UTILITY GROUP:.

PASTORAL GROUP: Bearded Collie, Border Collie, Shetland Sheepdog.

WORKING GROUP: Boxer, Dobermann, Great Dane, Rottweiler.

TOY GROUP: Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Papillon (from Band D).


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

thank freyja, good bit of info there.

I've qualified her by getting a 3rd in limit...does this crufts qualifier only last a year?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

for you Bab yes.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> for you Bab yes.


oh, darn it, i'll have to try harder and enter her into yet more ch shows


----------

